# Reicht der PC für Ultra Grafik?



## iPwn6 (12. Dezember 2014)

*Reicht der PC für Ultra Grafik?*

Moin 

Ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich einen Gamer PC von ALternate (fertig zusammengestellt).
Reicht der für Ultra Grafik Settings? 
Habe in der Beschreibung für das Motherboard gelesen, dass es kompatibel mit WQHD ist, sollte ich einen 27 Zoll Full HD (1920x1080) oder einen WQHD Monitor kaufen?


Gehäuse
Formfaktor
Midi-Tower
 
Abmessungen
210 x 430 x 497 mm
 

 
Prozessor
Bezeichnung
Intel® Core™ i5-4690K Prozessor
 
 Anzahl Prozessorkerne
4
 
Taktfrequenz
4x 3500 MHz
 
Sockel-Typ
1150
 

 
Arbeitsspeicher
Speicherausstattung
8 GB
 
Speichertyp
DDR3-1600 MHz
 
Speicher max.
32 GB
 

 
Chipsatz
Intel® Z97 Express
 
Schnittstellen
4x DDR3, 2x PCIe x16, 2xPCIe x1, 3x PCI, PS/2, 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, RJ-45, Mikrofon, Line-In, Line-Out
 
Festplatte(n)
Typ 1
Kapazität
128 GB
 
Details
SSD
 

 
Typ 2
Kapazität
1 TB
 
Details
SATA
 

 

 
Optische Laufwerke
DVD-Brenner
 
Grafik
Typ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
 
Speicher
Fest
4 GB
 

 
Anschlüsse
DisplayPort, HDMI, DVI-D, DVI-I
 

 
Netzwerk
Gigabit-LAN
 
Netzteil
Leistung
500 Watt
 

 
Features
Sound
 
Betriebssystem
Windows 8.1 64-Bit (OEM)
 
Software
Microsoft Office 365 Testversion vorinstalliert


Für Tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## CaptProton (12. Dezember 2014)

Da musst du schon genauer sein was du damit spielen willst. Bei aktuellen Spielen reicht das aus, aber bei Spielen die 2015 auf den Markt kommen könnte das System schon ans Limit kommen wie bei Witcher 3, Star Citizen u.s.w.
Auch solltest du dein Netzteil ein paar Watt mehr gönnen, denn 500 Watt sind wirklich schon extrem am unterem Limit.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich sag es mal so: wenn Du mehr Leistung willst, wird es gleich VIEL teurer - insofern wäre Dein PC eine gute Zusammenstellung. Was ich aber ändern würde: lieber statt des 4670k und einem Z97-Board einen Xeon E3-1231v3 und ein (günstigeres) H97-Board nehmen. Denn der Xeon ist wie ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Den 4670k kann man zwar übertakten, aber vermutlich wird später das Hyperthreading des Xeon (der beherrscht pro Kern 8 Threads, arbeitet quasi wie ein 8Kerner) mehr bringen als ein core i5 mit nur 4 Threads, der dafür dann einen hohen Takt hat. Derzeit ist selbst ein Core i7, der ein ganzes GHz mehr Takt als der Xeon 1231v3 hat, nur 2-3% schneller in Games.

Ob und wie lange der PC dann für Ultra reicht, kann Dir aber eh keiner sagen, denn die Spieleherstellern KÖNNTEN (um zu "beweisen", wie toll ihr Spiel ist) jederzeit ein Game rausbringen, bei dem der Ultra-Modus ganz bewusst zwei GTX 980 braucht, damit er läuft. Davon sollte man sich aber nicht verunsichern lassen, denn solche Ultra-Modi sind oft nur "technische Angeberei" und sehen nur bei genauem Analysieren von Screenshots ein BISSchen besser als "nur" die "hohe Details"-Einstellung aus...  es gibt zB bereits 1-2 Games, die eine Grafikkarte mit 6-8GB eigenem RAM verlangen - WENN man das spezielle Ultra-HD-Texturenpack  benutzen will, was aber im Spiel nicht vom normalen HD-Texturenpack zu unterscheiden ist.


Wegen WQHD: das ist halt so, dass du da viel mehr Pixel als bei HD hast - d.h. wenn ein Game auf HD in Ultra mit 50 FPS läuft, läuft es in WQHD auf Ultra vielleicht nur noch mit 35 FPS. Dafür sieht es in WQHD halt "besser" aus, aber so ein Monitor ist auch teurer. 

Übrigens: ob das Motherboard WQHD unterstützt, spielt keine Rolle, weil Du den Monitor nicht übers Motherboard mit der CPU-internen Grafik betreibst, sondern über die Grafikkarte.


----------



## iPwn6 (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Ich spiele alles quer durcheinander von Battlefield, CoD bis Witcher 3 wenn es rauskommt und Skyrim mit ENB mods. 
Wichtig ist mir besonders dass Emulatoren flüssig laufen, aber in der Regel laufen die auch schon auf meinem aktuellen PC.
Wegen WQHD, die GTX 970 schafft die Auflösung ja locker in den Tests, nur 4K soll furchtbar sein mit 30 fps. 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass wenn der VRAM voll ausgelastet ist die 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher nicht reichen werden, aber mit einer 4GB GraKa ist das doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2014)

VRAM und Arbeitssspeicher sind bei so einem PC getrennt, da spielt das eine für andere keine Rolle. Bei nem PC oder Laptop ohne echte Grafikkarte wird der normale Arbeitsspeicher als VRAM genutzt, DA würde es eine Rolle spielen - aber mit der CPU-Grafik wären sowieso keine aufwendigen Games möglich.

Und WQHD: bei AKTUELLEN Games stimmt das, dass die in WQHD mit ner GTX 970 gut laufen. Aber ALLE Games laufen in WQHD nun mal generell ca 30% langsamer als bei Full-HD, weil eben mehr Pixel berechnet werden müssen. Und wenn halt in zB nem Jahr ein dann neues "Blockbuster"-Game auch in FullHD nur noch 40 FPS bei hohen/Ultra-Details hat, wird es in WQHD vermutlich nur noch 25-30 FPS haben - oder man muss mit den Details runtergehen.


----------



## iPwn6 (14. Dezember 2014)

Achso :0
Wenn ich jetzt einen WQHD Monitor kaufe und das Spiel zu langsam ist, kann ich doch einfach wieder auf Full HD stellen, bzw in den Einstellungen den Monitor direkt auf die Full HD Auflösung herunterstellen, richtig?
Wenn das geht, lohnt sich für mich auch der Kauf, weil eine hohe fps zahl brauche ich für den Multiplayer


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst die Auflösung natürlich auch runterstellen - weiß aber nicht, ob das dann nicht "unschön" aussieht, wenn man ansonsten immer WQHD gewohnt ist


----------

